# MAil : Comment regrouper plusieurs comptes en 1



## AIRV (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Je cherche depuis plusieurs jours sur le net et donc ici un moyen sur MAIL pour regrouper plusieurs comptes en 1 de manière à ne voir dans ma barre latérale de MAIL intitulée "BOITES AUX LETTRES" que 2 ou 3 Boites de réceptions au lieu de 6. En effet, ayant 6 comptes, j'ai autant de boites de receptions. Je cherche un moyen pour les regrouper en 3 groupes ou 3 boîtes de réceptions!
 Y-a-t'il un moyen, Merci!


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2013)

Clique sur le "triangle"  _Boîte de réception_ il n'en restera plus qu'une.






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------

Ensuite, fais deux ou trois nouvelles boites aux lettres ( avec le petit *+* en bas)  _toto_ et _titi_
Puis une nouvelle règle dans les préférences de Mail.
Si *A* contient _mon adresse1@.xxx.fr_ déplacer le message vers_ toto_
Si *A* contient _mon adresse2@.xxx.fr_ déplacer le message vers_ toto_

Si *A* contient _mon adresse3@.xxx.fr_ déplacer le message vers_ titi_
Si *A* contient _mon adresse4@.xxx.fr_ déplacer le message vers_ titi_

etc.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Février 2013)

La solution de subsole est bonne mais si tu veux donc 3 groupes en réalité tu auras 4 groupes avec la boite de regroupement "Boite de réception"
Et pour le coup c'est à se demander si "tout çà pour çà" a vraiment une grande utilité !
Perso, j'ai 8 adresses que je regroupe ou déploie mais dont je suis bien content d'avoir parfois le détail....Me semble que tu te compliques bien la vie !


----------



## AIRV (16 Février 2013)

Merci, mais je reste sur ma faim car comme indiqué j'ai 6 comptes=6boites de réceptions, cependant ce que je n'ai pas encore dit c'est que je compte rapatrier dans MAIL en plus de mes adresses mails perso, mes adresses mails boulot et là j'en aurai une bonne douzaine et donc autant de boites de réceptions.

Alors quand je lis de la part de *subsole* qu'il me faut simplement appuyer sur le triangle de boite de réception pour n'avoir plus qu'une boite de réception, ça me laisse assez perplexe. Ca ne répond pas vraiment à ma question. Heureusement qu'il me dit de faire des boites aux lettres.!



subsole a dit:


> Clique sur le "triangle"  _Boîte de réception_ il n'en restera plus qu'une.



Qd je suis tes manips Subsole: cad créer des nouvelles BAL. Cela créée bien des BAL avec une icon DOSSIER mais dans la partie "SUR MON MAC" de la barre latérale. D'autre part je n'ai pas bien compris comment dans ces dossiers je pouvais y rattacher plusieurs comptes.

Peut-être n'ai pas été suffisamment explicite, je souhaite regrouper (et donc le voir) dans la barre latérale tous mes comptes en 2 ou 3 groupes:

Ne sachant pas vous transmettre d'image : je vous traduis par écrit ce que je souhaite voir dans ma barre latérale de MAIL:

Ce qui existe là, dans mon MAIL.app c'est
BOITES AUX LETTRES
  >Boite de réception
     >Prénom.nom. boulot@Domaine.com = compte n°1
     >Prénom.nom. boulot@DomaineB.com = compte n°2
     >Prénom.nom. boulot@DomaineC.com = compte n°3
     >Prénom.nom. boulot@DomaineW.com = compte n°4....

>Perso.1@Domaine.COM = compte 7
>Perso.2@Domaine.com = compte 8
>Perso.3@Domaine.com = compte 9....

Et donc je souhaite créer sous la même arborescence un compte regroupant ces 4 comptes boulot et ces 3 comptes perso au même endroit et n'avoir plus que : 

BOITES AUX LETTRES
  >Boite de réception
     >COMPTES Boulot ( qui contiendrait les 4 adresses mails précédentes) et 
     >COMPTES Perso (qui contiendrait mes 6 adresses mails déjà intégrées dans MAIL).

Je ne souhaite pas créer des dossiers, mais bien regrouper des comptes dans la boite de réception, avec le même icon reception...Je n'ai pas envie de naviguer dans les dossiers de la barre latérale. Voilà. Est-ce possible?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2013)

AIRV a dit:


> Et donc je souhaite créer sous la même arborescence un compte regroupant ces 4 comptes boulot et ces 3 comptes perso au même endroit et n'avoir plus que :
> [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
> BOITES AUX LETTRES
> >Boite de réception
> ...



Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## subsole (16 Février 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> La solution de subsole est bonne mais si tu veux donc 3 groupes en réalité tu auras 4 groupes avec la boite de regroupement "Boite de réception"
> Et pour le coup c'est à se demander si "tout çà pour çà" a vraiment une grande utilité !
> Perso, j'ai 8 adresses que je regroupe ou déploie mais dont je suis bien content d'avoir parfois le détail....Me semble que tu te compliques bien la vie !



Bin, non.
Si tu fais comme je dis tu auras :
La Boite de réception qui contiendra uniquement les emails des boites qui n'auront pas été triés par les règles. 
N.B. Pour ne pas voir toutes boites mais uniquement la _Boite de réception_, il suffit de ne pas cliquer sur le petit triangle. 

Exemple :
 On laisse les comptes boulots dans Boite de réception, c. à d.  que pour ceux là on ne fait rien de particulier, _si ce n'est de laisser le triangle de Boite de réception fermé._

>Prénom.nom. boulot@Domaine.com = compte n°1
>Prénom.nom. boulot@DomaineB.com = compte n°2
>Prénom.nom. boulot@DomaineC.com = compte n°3
>Prénom.nom. boulot@DomaineW.com = compte n°4....

Pour les comptes perso on crée une boite perso nommée _aaa_
qui contiendra :
>Perso.1@Domaine.COM = compte 7
>Perso.2@Domaine.com = compte 8
>Perso.3@Domaine.com = compte 9....

La création de nouvelles boites se fait en cliquant sur  le petit + en bas 




Ensuite, Nouvelle boite aux lettres  => emplacement sur mon Mac.

Tu peux créer une ou plusieurs autres boites à ta convenance.
Exemple pour une boite _aaa_ .

Au niveau look ça donne ça.







Maintenant la règle de Mail :
Mail  => Préférences => onglet Règles,_ Ajouter un règle_.

Ensuite, fais comme sur la capture.
Puis, clique sur OK.






Une nouvelle boite apparait :






Clique sur Appliquer (ça peut durer un certain temps, selon le nombre d'emails)


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2013)

@ subsole,
Je ne remettais pas en cause ton idée que je trouve bonne,
seulement, au début, passer de 6 comptes à 3 (+ le regroupement Bte de réception) ne me paraissait pas indispensable.
Maintenant voilà que s'ajoutent des boites mails professionnelles...Alors là oui ton idée lui permettra de mettre de l'ordre et de la méthode.
(PS: 6 adresses perso + 12 adresses professionnelles....)


----------



## AIRV (16 Février 2013)

Merci Subsole pour ta réponse, j'aime bien. Ca me créée donc des DOSSIERS boite de réception. Ayant la version de MAIL 4.6 cela me donne la présentation suivante dans ma barre latérale:

BOITES AUX LETTRES
>Boite de réception
>Brouillons
>Messages envoyés
>Corbreille
BOITES AUX LETTRES INTELLIGENTES
RAPPELS
RSS
SUR MON MAC
*>Compte Perso*
*>Compte Boulot*

Donc, c'est pas mal comme solution si effectivement il n'est pas possible de regrouper les comptes au niveau des Boites de Réception. 

C'est juste dommage (pour moi) que le regroupement des boites de réception ne puisse se matérialiser sous forme d'un autre compte(boite de réception) ayant le même icon dans l'arborescence "Boite de réception. Pourtant sur un site Web, j'ai vu qu'une personne avait procédé à ce que je cherche en allant dans un compte mettre plusieurs adresses mails séparées par une virgule je crois. J'ai essayé mais cela n'a pas marché pour moi.

Dans tout les cas, merci pour vos coups de main.


----------



## Marie F. (11 Janvier 2018)

Dans le même style que la solution de subsole tu peux utiliser les boîtes aux lettres intelligentes :
Menu "Boîte aux lettres" --> Nouvelle boîte intelligente
"Au moins l'une des conditions suivantes"
Et là tu utilises les fonctions "compte" ou "destinataire".
Tu en crées autant que tu veux pour regrouper toutes tes adresses.

Ensuite personnellement j'ai remonté l'ensemble "boîtes aux lettres intelligentes" pour les avoirs en haut de mon interface.

Voilà


----------

